# The New Poodle Puppies!



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Well here are the pictures that everyones been dying to see of the
new poodle puppies! Both of them are males, there is a white one
(will more than likely turn out to be cream the way it looks) and then
a black and white tux parti (our pick of the litter.) We dubbed him "Tux."
They were born Jan. 13. 

The pics are sooo crappy, they wiggled so much!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> Well here are the pictures that everyones been dying to see of the
> new poodle puppies! Both of them are males, there is a white one
> (will more than likely turn out to be cream the way it looks) and then
> a black and white tux parti (our pick of the litter.) We dubbed him "Tux."
> ...


Cute babies Britt! Is the hubby all excited?


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Cute babies Britt! Is the hubby all excited?


Thanks, yep he can't wait to bring Tux home and start teaching him tricks, lol!


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Aww too cute!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

can't wait to see puppy when you get him so cute!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Not to get technical on ya but unless the dog has more white markings on its body or hind legs they are called Abstracts


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> Not to get technical on ya but unless the dog has more white markings on its body or hind legs they are called Abstracts


Do you like the partis with or without the ticking Purple Poodle? I thought I read in some clubs it is a fault, but I LOVE it! 

Dolly is covered in spots, but her sister and mother are not. Also I was told one time that white toe nails are preferred over dark nails in parti-poodles, not sure if that is show or breeding preferences, either...ever heard of that one?

Which club says that 50/50 white/other color is preferred or maybe its at least 50% of the dog having some other color besides white. I have seen TONS of people calling their abstract pups parti-color...even a puppy with a spot of white on its chest a parti...

Brit...don't worry, he is indeed what most would consider a tuxedo...but normally you have to breed a parti to a parti to get a parti-colored puppy. 

Some call abstracts mis-marks, but that is considered an "ugly" term so words like abstract and tuxedo took over.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

IPP said:


> Do you like the partis with or without the ticking Purple Poodle? I thought I read in some clubs it is a fault, but I LOVE it!
> 
> Dolly is covered in spots, but her sister and mother are not. Also I was told one time that white toe nails are preferred over dark nails in parti-poodles, not sure if that is show or breeding preferences, either...ever heard of that one?
> 
> ...


Overabundance of ticking is not preferred but its kind of hard to stay away from. Personaly I like the dogs with out ticking, or very little ticking. Some dogs look almost roan they have so much. The term Tuxedo is thrown around a lot and a true Tux is like the pattern Boston Terriers come in. This Poodle is a Tux. As is this one. My Tuesday was sold as a Tuxedo but she is not, she has much to much white.

This is what the UKC says about Color:



> *COLOR*
> 
> Coat patterns in Multi-Colored Standard Poodles include the following colors: Apricot, black, blue, cream, gray, silver, white, red, silver beige and all shades of brown, including café-au-lait. Dogs whose coats include the brown shades may have dark amber eyes; liver noses, eye rims and lips; and dark nails. Dogs with apricot coat color may have this combination of eye, pigment and nail color as well but it is not desirable. All others must have very dark eyes; black noses, eye rims and lips; and black or self-colored nails. These colors must appear in one of the following patterns:
> 
> ...


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> Not to get technical on ya but unless the dog has more white markings on its body or hind legs they are called Abstracts



Ohhh, well I don't know too much about partis to begin with other than
they are purdy, lol. He has a little bit of white on his feet, but other than 
that he's got the Tuxedo markings going for him! :tongue:

Thanks guys!


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Your new baby is adorable! Can't wait to see pictures of him growing up.


----------



## hurricane.harold (Oct 23, 2008)

They are adorable!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh my those tuxedo poodle you posted the links to PP are just gorgeous. I must say I am not overly partial to partis, no offence, phantom markings I love especially silver and black but the tux markings I really like too.


----------

